# kingdom hearts 1.5



## Stevey Queen (Sep 1, 2013)

Who else is getting it on the 10th, I believe? Not sure. I preordered it. Your suppose to get an art book from preordering it. I hope gamestop doesn't run out. I'm most excited for the kingdom hearts 358/2 days "movie" remake. It's my favorite game because it was my first and I love Roxas and I think it's the most emotional out of all of them. I can't wait to pop some popcorn and just watch my favorite game. It's gonna be awesome. I been playing 358/2 days to hold me over until 1.5 comes out and to refresh myself with the story. I'm not looking forward to CoM. It's so difficult and I never could beat Marluxia. I'm going to try this time though.

..I love kingdom hearts :x somebody should mail me their PSP so I can play birth by sleep.


----------



## Heir (Sep 1, 2013)

Mostly excited for Re:CoM. I liked the first Kingdom Hearts but, man, that camera. A good portion of my deaths were because of the camera. But oh well.

I probably won't get it though. I already own a copy of Kingdom Hearts 1, and Re:CoM. So really, there is no reason for me to buy it. :l


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 3, 2013)

If you pre-ordered it you ought to be safe! Pre-ordered mine as well, I'm looking forward to it. Own KH! and Re:CoM as well but I don't care.


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 3, 2013)

I would get it but I don't have a PS3 
But I would love to play it because I never got KH1 or Re:Com, plus the story of 358/2 Days interests me so the cutscenes would be fine for me. Sadly I can't ~


----------



## demoness (Sep 3, 2013)

Pretty much with Tom.  I already own both, but I've been collecting every PS3 HD Collections, and I might as well get the Limited Edition bonuses that come with it for a $40 value.


----------



## Joshaluke (Sep 3, 2013)

I've had it preordered for awhile now. I'm going as soon as gamestop opens and spending the day to play it. Kingdom Hearts is probably my favorite video game series. <3 I can't wait to see what's in the art book.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 10, 2013)

I got it but I can't play till tomorrow :c


----------



## pengutango (Sep 10, 2013)

Heir said:


> Mostly excited for Re:CoM. I liked the first Kingdom Hearts but, man, that camera. A good portion of my deaths were because of the camera. But oh well.
> 
> I probably won't get it though. I already own a copy of Kingdom Hearts 1, and Re:CoM. So really, there is no reason for me to buy it. :l



OMG!! I AGREE about the camera in the original KH!! T.T It's even worse when I'm used to having complete camera control on my Xbox 360 games and try to go back and play it. Gah! I've been wanting to replay the first and second games, but the camera's SUCH a drawback that I can't get into it. Guess I'll try again at a later point since I do love the games.

Can't say so much about the other games since I've never played them. Don't plan on getting the set since I already have the both KH games AND I don't have a PS3. :/ I'll consider a PS4 when the release date for KH3 approaches.

I HATED CoM!! >.< The card system was really stupid in my opinion... My least favorite aspect in the game.


Spoiler: In case you haven't played Chain of Memories (CoM)...



It is a good bridge for KH2 since you get introduced to some characters that will reappear in KH2. However, it's not necessary to play it since you forget everything anyway at the end of the game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 12, 2013)

pengutango said:


> OMG!! I AGREE about the camera in the original KH!! T.T It's even worse when I'm used to having complete camera control on my Xbox 360 games and try to go back and play it. Gah! I've been wanting to replay the first and second games, but the camera's SUCH a drawback that I can't get into it. Guess I'll try again at a later point since I do love the games.
> 
> Can't say so much about the other games since I've never played them. Don't plan on getting the set since I already have the both KH games AND I don't have a PS3. :/ I'll consider a PS4 when the release date for KH3 approaches.
> 
> ...



CoM is probably the worst of the bunch and Days really just suffers from repetitive missions. They're both alright games but nothing I would probably play again after beating (though Days I could probably enjoy enough of).


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

So what is 1.5? Is it a new game? I was told its simply a re-release of two old games (chain or memories + something).

I don't believe I ever finished the first Kingdom Hearts, but that was a hard game. I finished KH2, Re:coded, and DDD though (Yet I haven't beaten Julius in DDD...I should give that another go. Speaking of secret bosses I don't think I beat Sephiroth in 2 either).


----------



## demoness (Sep 16, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts 1.5 contains Kingdom Hearts: Final Mix, an updated version of Kingdom Hearts from a while back; Re:Chain of Memories, the PS2 remake of Chain of Memories using Kingdom Hearts 1 style graphics in a 3D perspective; and the cutscenes of 358/2 Days edited into a movie all touched up in HD, and although the visual differences are noticeable, they're not major.  Runs about 40 USD.  That's what I paid anyway.  Unless you want to play Re:Chain and play Final Mix, or have misplaced your old games, there isn't much else new featured.


----------



## Batman Of Gotham (Sep 18, 2013)

lol i got a free royal crown for answering a kingdom hearts question correctly. the question was: What was Organization XIII's graveyard.

- - - Post Merge - - -

can anyone answer it correctly? this is just for fun


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 19, 2013)

Batman Of Gotham said:


> lol i got a free royal crown for answering a kingdom hearts question correctly. the question was: What was Organization XIII's graveyard.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> can anyone answer it correctly? this is just for fun



What do you mean by their graveyard?


----------



## Silversea (Sep 23, 2013)

Just finished KH1 FM, yay. Took me just over 18 hours. Not including extra and postgame content.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 30, 2013)

Just finished RE: Chain of Memories. Some really hard fights in that game.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm so slow. I just beat Riku for the first time at Hollow Bastion and now I'm lost. I can't remember what to do. And playing on proud mode sucks.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 30, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm so slow. I just beat Riku for the first time at Hollow Bastion and now I'm lost. I can't remember what to do. And playing on proud mode sucks.



Proud mode D: I'd go insane if I played that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 30, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Just finished RE: Chain of Memories. Some really hard fights in that game.



That game was annoying hard to begin with. Hope they never revisit that.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 1, 2013)

Tom said:


> That game was annoying hard to begin with. Hope they never revisit that.



Yes, the gameboy advance game was really difficult just because of the card system (4th Riku ffffffffffffff). It was fun to play though (also in 3D for some nostalgia of both the positive and negative kind) so I'll give them that credit.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 2, 2013)

Look what I wasted my free time doing to my character:


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 5, 2013)

My drunk dad deleted the data of my game off of the PS3 and now all my progress is lost.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 8, 2013)

These games make so much more sense when you play them in order.


----------



## captainabby (Nov 3, 2013)

My brother said hes gonna buy the PS4 just for Kingdom Hearts 3 and then I'm gonna buy 1.5 and hopefully 2.5 next year so I'm excited.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope 2 remix ends up being released for us. There will be much nostalgia in that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 6, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I hope 2 remix ends up being released for us. There will be much nostalgia in that.



It will probably.


----------

